# Fall Spraying For Weeds



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Clearing another field and it's got every weed imaginable - but to my surprise a pretty good stand of mixed grass, likely OG and fescue of some sort.

Typically when I clear fields like this, I take a full years cutting on them as they stand - less the weeds and briars to both generate some immediate revenue, allow lime to do it's thing and just see what I've got in a hay field before plotting a path forward.

The question I have is - how late can I spray for weeds in the fall. It's October, we are a week or two from a frost. Is it to late to hit this field with 2,4-d or Pasturegard or GrazonNext or something else - other than round-up and have a nice weed kill?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would think most annual weeds would have already gone to seed and the perennials are already going dormant, or soon will go dormant, to do any good.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If I'm going to plant cover crop early fall


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If I'm going to plant cover crop early fall and I have weeds I'll spray them. You'll get good kill spraying them anytime up until and before the time you have a complete killing Frost. We spray the fields with Roundup and Clarity in fall that way we can go right in and plant a cereal grain whereas if we use 2 4 D We have to wait a couple of weeks. Had a bit a frost this morning but not killing


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ditto Endrow, I spray the same, right up until a hard freeze, got my light frost yesterday.

Larry


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have more luck spraying late fall than I do in the spring. Seems that the weeds are storing up reserves and

2-4-d is very effective.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill, you may want to consider chaparral if you have any mullein, speedwell, or the chickweed from hell that other things won't get. Otherwise, you should still get your money's worth out of grazon next


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone - good info.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

A lot depends on the type of weeds but according to my rep one of the best times to spray is right after the first frost and before the hard freeze. Plant goes into survival mode after that first frost and starts to draw nutrients into the roots.


----------

